# *FOR SALE*



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

If you are around cincinnati. tryin to get rid of to build my altima.



91 nice paint, new rotors/pads, new wheel bearings/wheel hubs, new sway bar links, new lower control arms, new Monza cat-back exhaust(NOT A LOUD ONE), new axles, nice pioneer cd player and PB mids and highs, brand new tires and alignment. either e-mail me at [email protected] or give me a call at 513-727-9098 or 513-571-4690. my name is josh. i am asking 3200.00 O.B.O. :thumbup:


----------

